# Le cerveau me rassure + horloge/montre



## Manuel xx

La frase è:
"Tant que je reste dans le cube, l’œil fixé sur le cadran de l’horloge ou de la montre, le cerveau me rassure."

Per horloge credo si intenda horloge murale quindi orologio da parete, mentre la montre sappiamo benissimo che è l'orologio da polso.
Cerveau me rassure = non credo vada bene "il cervello mi rassicura". In italiano credo sia la mente a rassicurare.

Potrebbe andar bene:
"Finché rimango all'interno del cubo con l'occhio fisso o sul quadrante dell'orologio a muro oppure su quello dell'orologio al polso, mi si rassicura la mente"


----------



## Aithria

mah .. forse è più :
"la ragione mi tranquillizza/ mi rinsalda" , intendendo per _cerveau_ la sede della facoltà intellettive, dunque della ragione.

quanto all'opposizione _*horologe/montre *_, io la farei più semplice:
".. l'occhio fisso sul quadrante dell'orologio al muro o di quello al polso..."

Mammina, ma che libro!
 senti Manuelino ... ma .... il buon vecchio Zola?  mai preso in considerazione come lettura????


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accordissimo, Aithria, con la tua semplificazione riguardo all'orologio.
Ma direi "il cervello mi tranquilizza", perché gli occhi sono un organo connesso a un altro organo, il cervello, che, siamo d'accordo, e sede della ragione, delle facoltà intelettuali. Cervello e cerveau hanno esattamente lo stesso significato in italiano e francese, vuol dire per noi che se Romey ha scelto cerveau invece di raison o esprit, ci sarà un validissimo motivo, o lo possiamo sperare .
Io, preferisco i gialli. Manuel invece presenta la tesi...


----------



## Manuel xx

Zola potrebbe aiutarmi a risolvere questi problemini traduttivi? ahahahahh non credo!
Come ho spiegato nell'altro thread, ho tradotto ben 4 capitoli quindi il grosso fortunatamente oramai è andato... Restano soltanto questi punti che vanno assolutamente sistemati e grazie al vostro contributo ci sto riuscendo ! Grazie ancora!!!


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> Io, preferisco i gialli. Manuel invece presenta la tesi...



Urca .. è vero ! scusa Manuel .. sii comprensivo : se all'età assommi la "bolla africana" di questi giorni .. la memoria cede!
quindi ... ok per "cervello" ... però .. dalla frase così avulsa non saprei dire se è meglio "tranquillizzare" (che dà un'idea di "cervello come Tavor") oppure "*rinfrancare, rendere sicuro*" (intendendo _rassurer _come sinonimo di _affermir_).

P.S. cmq Zola fa miracoli per facilitare il sonno dello studente sotto tesi .. esperienza provata!


----------



## Manuel xx

A mio avviso con verbi come "tranquillizzare" o "rassicurare" ci va meglio "la mente". Es: La mente mi tranquillizza/rassicura
Ma se, invece, vogliamo utilizzare "cervello" qual è il verbo più adatto da affiancare??? Dilemma!


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi viene un dubbio: quando dici "la mente mi tranquilizza", qual è il soggetto della frase?


----------



## Manuel xx

Giusto! Perché il soggetto dell'intera frase è JE, quindi forse anche in quella parte andrebbe ripreso.

"Finché rimango all'interno del cubo con l'occhio fisso sul quadrante dell'orologio al muro o di quello al polso, sono rassicurato/tranquillizato dalla mente"

Può essere così???


----------



## matoupaschat

No! Secondo me, ma avevo lasciato a metà il mio ragionamento, _Le cerveau me rassure_ = "l'organo-cervello" rassicura "me-persona cosciente",... il che, in fin dei conti, è uguale a quanto proponeva Aithria (la ragione mi tranquilizza). Ma se questo è il significato, perché mai quel diavolo di Romey no lo ha scritto così (la/ma raison me rassure)? Devo confessare di avere perfino verificato se la versione originale era in francese, tanto è strano lo stile del tizio.
Accidenti, che pasticcio!


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> No! Secondo me, ma avevo lasciato a metà il mio ragionamento, _Le cerveau me rassure_ = "l'organo-cervello" rassicura "me-persona cosciente",... il che, in fin dei conti, è uguale a quanto proponeva Aithria (la ragione mi tranquilizza). *Ma se questo è il significato, perché mai quel diavolo di Romey no lo ha scritto così (la/ma raison me rassure)?* Devo confessare di avere perfino verificato se la versione originale era in francese, tanto è strano lo stile del tizio.
> Accidenti, che pasticcio!



Io temo, Matou, che il suddetto M. Romey indulga volutamente in questo lessico criptico e carico di termini polisemici, in questo periodare "nevrotico", fatto di giustapposizioni e frasi in embedding ... mmm
Non so se stia cercando una sorta di nuovo linguaggio per questa sua disciplina ..
Però, Manuelino caro ... dopo tanta sinergia traduttiva, dopo tanta compartecipazione emotiva, se non mi farai sapere come è andata la discussione della tesi  ......


----------



## Manuel xx

Certamente Aithria! Dovrai attendere ancora un po', perché sarà in autunno, però ti farò sapere con molto piacere =)!
Ma ancora ho tante parti che non vanno bene ed hanno bisogno una sistematina quindi penso proprio che nei prossimi giorni ci sentiremo ancora


----------

